# Refurbishments/Rehab dates, Check here first



## phamton

Please list dates that rides and shows will be closed.   This thread is for listing ride closures or for asking questions about your date.  If you would like to discuss your disappointment with a ride being closed during your visit, feel free to start a new thread about that.


----------



## phamton

Both Fear Factor Live and Twister are now seasonal attractions.  They are closed until Spring 2009.


----------



## oliver200137724

So,  Does that mean that they won't be running in March?  our spring break is March 16th......   I love both of those ....


----------



## phamton

oliver200137724 said:


> So,  Does that mean that they won't be running in March?  our spring break is March 16th......   I love both of those ....



We don't know the exact dates they will open yet.  My guess is the month of April. But there is still a possibility it might be open when you go.


----------



## WDW FAN8403

We just got back from two weeks in Orlando, we went to Universal two days (one day the first week and another day the second week) we were lucky enough to be able to see twister the first week, then it was closed the second week.

So Twister will always be closed that time of year, every year?


----------



## phamton

WDW FAN8403 said:


> So Twister will always be closed that time of year, every year?



I would say it will continue until the economy and attendance pick up.


----------



## d4est

I'm kind of surprised.  We did Twister twice and there was always a hefty line. Either way, I'm glad it closed after we were there!  (We left Uni on 2/14)


----------



## Metro West

d4est said:


> I'm kind of surprised.  We did Twister twice and there was always a hefty line. Either way, I'm glad it closed after we were there!  (We left Uni on 2/14)


I can't remember if Twister was open Saturday night for Mardi Gras or not. With all the people there, it should have been. RoTM had a 40 minute wait at 6pm.


----------



## MikeyA50

In Sept/Oct 2006 and  Aug/ Sept 2007 Fear Factor was closed. What's the chance of it being open Sept 4-17, 2009.


----------



## jerseyboy99

Are both Fear Factor Live and Twister still closed, if so, when will they reopen?


----------



## Metro West

jerseyboy99 said:


> Are both Fear Factor Live and Twister still closed, if so, when will they reopen?


Not sure about FF but Twister has reopened on a regular basis. It could be open daily until Spring Break is over and then close until summer...but it's open now.


----------



## tampabrat22

Looks like Fear Factor will be open Apr 4-18th! 

Very bottom of page:
http://www.universalorlando.com/hou...2009&calendar=uo_park_hours&month=4&year=2009


----------



## Metro West

tampabrat22 said:


> Looks like Fear Factor will be open Apr 4-18th!
> 
> Very bottom of page:
> http://www.universalorlando.com/hou...2009&calendar=uo_park_hours&month=4&year=2009


----------



## brocklesnar69

Any news on what will be closed in the last week of July very beginning of August 2009?


----------



## phamton

brocklesnar69 said:


> Any news on what will be closed in the last week of July very beginning of August 2009?



No word yet on any closings.  That is a peak time and rides aren't usually closed during peak times.


----------



## RAPstar

MikeyA50 said:


> In Sept/Oct 2006 and  Aug/ Sept 2007 Fear Factor was closed. What's the chance of it being open Sept 4-17, 2009.



I was there about that time in 2008 and it was closed. It more than likely won't be open so that they can ready it for the Bill and Ted show during HHN, since it will most likely open at the tail end of September.


----------



## Metro West

In case anyone was wondering...Twister was open today.


----------



## MRS AR

Any idea what will be closed May 8 - 12th?  Thanks.


----------



## Metro West

MRS AR said:


> Any idea what will be closed May 8 - 12th?  Thanks.


Nothing yet...you'll have to keep checking the website for updates.


----------



## brocklesnar69

It might still be a little too early, but any word yet on the last week of July, first week of Aug? I know that's peak time, but I hope none of the main rides will be down.


----------



## ky07

brocklesnar69 said:


> It might still be a little too early, but any word yet on the last week of July, first week of Aug? I know that's peak time, but I hope none of the main rides will be down.


*I wouldn't worry cause I don't think they would close any main rides during peak season *


----------



## Metro West

brocklesnar69 said:


> It might still be a little too early, but any word yet on the last week of July, first week of Aug? I know that's peak time, but I hope none of the main rides will be down.


Nothing on the website indicates any closures yet...keep checking back.


----------



## Candy30

We are going Sept 16-22nd.  Looks like Twister maybe closed then?


----------



## Metro West

Candy30 said:


> We are going Sept 16-22nd.  Looks like Twister maybe closed then?


 It's possible since Twister was only open during the busiest times this year but no one knows for sure. Check back closer to your dates.


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> It's possible since Twister was only open during the busiest times this year but no one knows for sure. Check back closer to your dates.


*Good advice I agree *


----------



## Metro West

While at IOA on Friday, I noticed Captain America Diner was closed. I thought that was strange considering how busy it was. I don't know how long it's going to be closed.


----------



## disneyohbear

We haven't been to Islands Of adventure in several years.  I hear part of the lost continent is closed due to Harry Potter.  Can you tell me what is closed or will be closed for Oct 2009?

Specifically looking at Dueling Dragons, Flying Unicorn, The 8th Voyage of Sindbad and Poseidon's fury.  I think just the flying unicorn is closed but wanted to double check.

Thanks
Dawn


----------



## Metro West

disneyohbear said:


> We haven't been to Islands Of adventure in several years.  I hear part of the lost continent is closed due to Harry Potter.  Can you tell me what is closed or will be closed for Oct 2009?
> 
> Specifically looking at Dueling Dragons, Flying Unicorn, The 8th Voyage of Sindbad and Poseidon's fury.  I think just the flying unicorn is closed but wanted to double check.
> 
> Thanks
> Dawn


 Of those attractions you mentioned, only The Flying Unicorn is closed. Universal has not mentioned anything about Dueling Dragons' closing date so that's pure speculation.


----------



## m0g

Can't see anything on the Uni website except for the part of IOA closed for WWOHP.

Any news on any planned closures next week? (12-19 October)

Also, I went in 2007 and since, i've heard people say that the water tunnel on poseidon's fury doesn't run any more, are all the effects on, or have they "cut back"?

Chris


----------



## Metro West

m0g said:


> Can't see anything on the Uni website except for the part of IOA closed for WWOHP.
> 
> Any news on any planned closures next week? (12-19 October)
> 
> Also, I went in 2007 and since, i've heard people say that the water tunnel on poseidon's fury doesn't run any more, are all the effects on, or have they "cut back"?
> 
> Chris


 There is nothing listed on the website mentioning any closing during that time...except for construction on WWoHP. I think the Poseidon's Fury water tunnel was the result of cutbacks.


----------



## mvansear

I have looked on Universals web site and cannot find their closed ride section.  Could someone help TIA


----------



## Metro West

mvansear said:


> I have looked on Universals web site and cannot find their closed ride section.  Could someone help TIA


 Closings are listed on the park calendar page here:

http://www.universalorlando.com/Resort_Information/theme_park_hours.aspx


----------



## m.urbanian87

hei people I send a message to Universal Guest Services asking them which attraction were going to be closed in January 23 to 30 and they send me this email

Dear Mr. Rivera,

Thank you for contacting Universal Orlando® Guest Services.

At this time, *The Flying Unicorn® and The Enchanted Oak Tavern®* have permanently closed as construction continues on The Wizarding World of Harry Potter™. 

As of this writing, *Fear Factor®*, *Fievel’s Playland®, Woody Woodpecker’s Nuthouse Coaster®*, *Disaster!SM*, and *Popeye & Bluto’s Bilge-Rat Barges®* are scheduled to be closed during the timeframe of your visit; however, please be advised that our operating hours are subject to change at any time without notice. 

I encourage you to continue checking http://www.universalorlando.com/Resort_Information/theme_park_hours.aspx# for the most up-to-date information on scheduled attraction closures.  You can also telephone us at (407) 224-4233, option two (2), closer to your visit.


Again, thank you for contacting us.  We look forward to entertaining you.


 Guest Services

Universal Orlando®


----------



## phamton

Thanks for the update.  I'm going to move this over to the thread on ride closures.


----------



## taliategan

[At this time, *The Flying Unicorn® and The Enchanted Oak Tavern®* have permanently closed as construction continues on The Wizarding World of Harry Potter. 

As of this writing, *Fear Factor®*, *Fievels Playland®, Woody Woodpeckers Nuthouse Coaster®*, *Disaster!SM*, and *Popeye & Blutos Bilge-Rat Barges®* are scheduled to be closed during the timeframe of your visit; however, please be advised that our operating hours are subject to change at any time without notice. /QUOTE]


We will be there on 1/20.   I have not seen anything posted on the Web Site yet as far as closures.   Disaster will be a disappointment, and our kids would have enjoyed the Woody Coaster.    The  others should not effect us to much.   I guess its the price you have to pay for low crowds.


----------



## m.urbanian87

well i really don't know why they didn ot put this info in the website.. that's why i send them a message asking about dueling dragons closing by january


----------



## Metro West

m.urbanian87 said:


> well i really don't know why they didn ot put this info in the website.. that's why i send them a message asking about dueling dragons closing by january


 I think the reason nothing is put on the website is attractions closings and refurbs are hit or miss on the schedule and process so nothing is written in stone. 

My guess on DD is this...Universal will wait until the last possible minute to refurb anything on DD since it's so popular. That's not to say I'm completely off base but that's my feeling. I don't know exactly what is intended other than a paint job and possible new trains. I hope the castle isn't changed much since it's so cool to walk through. I can't imagine it would take a long time to paint the tracks and switch the trains but I have no idea.


----------



## m.urbanian87

Metro West said:


> I think the reason nothing is put on the website is attractions closings and refurbs are hit or miss on the schedule and process so nothing is written in stone.
> 
> My guess on DD is this...Universal will wait until the last possible minute to refurb anything on DD since it's so popular. That's not to say I'm completely off base but that's my feeling. I don't know exactly what is intended other than a paint job and possible new trains. I hope the castle isn't changed much since it's so cool to walk through. I can't imagine it would take a long time to paint the tracks and switch the trains but I have no idea.


yeap i think so


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Metro West said:


> My guess on DD is this...Universal will wait until the last possible minute to refurb anything on DD since it's so popular. That's not to say I'm completely off base but that's my feeling. I don't know exactly what is intended other than a paint job and possible new trains. I hope the castle isn't changed much since it's so cool to walk through. I can't imagine it would take a long time to paint the tracks and switch the trains but I have no idea.


DD will continue to operate as long as possible. Their line is all sorts of wonky: the entrance and exit are still through the JP gate, you only enter the "castle" when you go to choose your dragon--the rest of the queue is closed, etc.

Disaster is closed for refurb, as is Popeye & Bluto's. Ripsaw will be closing for refurb in Feb.


----------



## freckels13

the Dark Marauder said:


> DD will continue to operate as long as possible. Their line is all sorts of wonky: the entrance and exit are still through the JP gate, you only enter the "castle" when you go to choose your dragon--the rest of the queue is closed, etc.
> 
> Disaster is closed for refurb, as is Popeye & Bluto's. Ripsaw will be closing for refurb in Feb.



How do you know that? Ripsaw closing in feb? and popeye and disaster is closed for refurb until when?
thanks


----------



## freckels13

I'm going Feb 13-23.

I send an email to Universal asking which attraction were going to be closed in February 13 to 23 and they sent me this email:

Dear Ms B,

Thank you for contacting Universal Orlando® Guest Services.


At this time, *The Flying Unicorn® and The Enchanted Oak Tavern®* have permanently closed as construction continues on The Wizarding World of Harry Potter™. 

As of this writing, no other attractions are scheduled to be closed during the timeframe of your visit; however, please be advised that our operating hours are subject to change at any time without notice. 


So i guess Ripsaw, popeye and disaster will be out from refurb on that days.


----------



## Metro West

freckels13 said:


> How do you know that?


 Well...DM is a TM at Universal.


----------



## taliategan

Does anyone know how long Disaster will be closed for rehab?   It appears that Universal's web site is no longer listing closure dates or at least has not been updated to list current closures.   Is there any other place this information would be listed?


----------



## DISman13

I'm going the week before the previous poster and sent them a similar email. They sent me the same response. So if Ripsaw is going down for rehab, it's only going to be for the first few days of February. 

Also, do any of you guys know whether Hulk is undergoing rehab right now? It hasn't been listed on the wait times website in at least three days.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Protip: The e-mails you received may not have the most up-to-date information.


----------



## Jfstorm

DM (or others) please clarify for me: Is the DD castle NOT going to be converted to Hogwarts castle???? That was my assumption, but it looks like not so cool. I always loved the castle. we are going again next weekend to get our AP's for this year. Been on a self-impossed exile from Universal for 2 years while the new rides come up. was hoping DD would be open. So Disaster is really the only ride down for MLK weekend? dont care about the Unicorn; glad its becoming a Hippogriff. a little less pansy.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

The DD castle is being re-themed to associate with it's Dragon Challenge storyline. This is why the queue for Dueling Dragons is so wonky. Hogwarts/ Harry Potter & the Forbidden Journey are separate in every physical aspect from Dragons. They're just in the same vicinity.


----------



## taliategan

If you click on the individual ride/attraction on Universal's web site, it states if the ride is closed for refurbishment.  Woody Coaster and Popeye/Bluto it gave dates for closure from 1/3 thru 1/13.   Disaster it just said currently closed with no dates listed - I guess this may mean it will be closed for a longer period of time.


----------



## freckels13

taliategan said:


> If you click on the individual ride/attraction on Universal's web site, it states if the ride is closed for refurbishment.  Woody Coaster and Popeye/Bluto it gave dates for closure from 1/3 thru 1/13.   Disaster it just said currently closed with no dates listed - I guess this may mean it will be closed for a longer period of time.



Where do i have to look the refurbishment dates? I've been looking and I havent found it. I'll be going to Orlando Feb 13th - Feb 23th.

What are the refurbs during that time? or the attractions closure?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Ripsaw Falls: reopens 2/13

River Adventure: Closed 2/16 - 3/6 (approx)


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Dueling Dragons is closed for at least 3 weeks...


----------



## Sun Lover

Does anyone know what will be closed May 27 - 30 or where I can find out?


----------



## damo

Sun Lover said:


> Does anyone know what will be closed May 27 - 30 or where I can find out?



Nothing is planned to be closed except those things associated with Harry Potter.  Even they may be soft opened but you will never know that information in advance.


----------



## RainK

We are heading to Universal on May 24th and I am trying to find the refurb schedule... I see that the JAWS ride is currently closed but there are no dates stated on for how long.
Does anyone know how long that ride is closed for?
If its not even going to be open when we are there, we may skip Universal Studios all together since that was the "main" ride we all were highly looking forward to going for.
I don't see a refurb schedule anywhere... Help!


----------



## xApril

RainK said:


> We are heading to Universal on May 24th and I am trying to find the refurb schedule... I see that the JAWS ride is currently closed but there are no dates stated on for how long.
> Does anyone know how long that ride is closed for?
> If its not even going to be open when we are there, we may skip Universal Studios all together since that was the "main" ride we all were highly looking forward to going for.
> I don't see a refurb schedule anywhere... Help!


There is no official refurb schedule. As of right now, nothing is closed for refurb.

Jaws was closed 5/2-5/8 (according to my park map). So, it should be open again today. I'm pretty sure it was just down for its 'annual' refurb.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

xApril said:


> There is no official refurb schedule. As of right now, nothing is closed for refurb.
> 
> Jaws was closed 5/2-5/8 (according to my park map). So, it should be open again today. I'm pretty sure it was just down for its 'annual' refurb.


Jaws is still closed. It should be back from its refurb at the end of this week/start of next week.


----------



## phamton

Dueling Dragons closed May 16-17.


----------



## JamieSimms91

Metro West said:


> Not sure about FF but Twister has reopened on a regular basis. It could be open daily until Spring Break is over and then close until summer...but it's open now.



I had found this out on Wikipedia about Fear Factor closing? ?? i dont know if this is true or not but i fought it was worth it.

_*"On August 2009, Fear Factor Live at Universal Studios Florida closed for "Bill and Ted's Excellent Halloween Adventure," but is still closed with the sign covered. This has led to some speculation that the show will remain closed permanently. However, it has been reported that the attraction will re-open for the Summer 2010 season.*_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear_Factor_Live


----------



## xApril

JamieSimms91 said:


> I had found this out on Wikipedia about Fear Factor closing? ?? i dont know if this is true or not but i fought it was worth it.
> 
> _*"On August 2009, Fear Factor Live at Universal Studios Florida closed for "Bill and Ted's Excellent Halloween Adventure," but is still closed with the sign covered. This has led to some speculation that the show will remain closed permanently. However, it has been reported that the attraction will re-open for the Summer 2010 season.*_
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear_Factor_Live


It's still closed right now, but they had a job offering on the site that mentioned FF. It was for HHN/FF Stunt Rigging, so it looks like it may be back this summer if not at another time.


----------



## AJRitz

Any word on Universal/IoA closures for the first week of October 2010? I couldn't find future closure schedules anywhere.


----------



## Majesty1919

Greetings all:

Can someone point me in the right direction for finding out what will be closed during our stay for both Universal studios or Islands of adventure?

Thanks 

Renee


----------



## Metro West

Majesty1919 said:


> Greetings all:
> 
> Can someone point me in the right direction for finding out what will be closed during our stay for both Universal studios or Islands of adventure?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Renee


 Closures are usually listed about mid way down the page via this link: http://www.universalorlando.com/Resort_Information/theme_park_hours.aspx#

There is nothing showing closed during August...at least for right now.


----------



## circelli

Can someone tell me if Fivels Playground (water slide) will be closed when we go at the end of September.  It was last year.

Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## Metro West

circelli said:


> Can someone tell me if Fivels Playground (water slide) will be closed when we go at the end of September.  It was last year.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!!


 Nothing has been announced as of yet. Keep checking back to see if anything has been added.


----------



## brenda1966

Not seeing any closures listed for Sept or Oct.  Is this normal?
What about Twister and Fear Factor?  Are those usually operating in the off season?  Our dates are Oct 25-26.


----------



## damo

brenda1966 said:


> Not seeing any closures listed for Sept or Oct.  Is this normal?
> What about Twister and Fear Factor?  Are those usually operating in the off season?  Our dates are Oct 25-26.



Fear Factor wasn't operating when we were there last week.  I'm not sure if it is operating at all.


----------



## xApril

Fear Factor only operates seasonally. It probably won't be open until next summer, if it opens at all.


----------



## ducky_love

When we were there a couple days ago Poseidon's Fury was closed off with a crane type thing in front of it.  Looked like it was likely closed for a while...


----------



## xApril

ducky_love said:


> When we were there a couple days ago Poseidon's Fury was closed off with a crane type thing in front of it.  Looked like it was likely closed for a while...


I believe it's open again now. Been hearing reports of people going over there and checking out the vortex, so it might've just been that day?

Anyways, I believe Rip Ride Rockit is going to be down for awhile. The sign over the turnstiles says it's down for preventative maintenance. Based on what I've read online, it looks like it'll be down for awhile, unfortunately.


----------



## ducky_love

Yep- Poseidon was open yesterday.  Yay!!

I agree that it doesn't look good for RRR.


----------



## hscoolfun

Anyone have news on what may be closed in December?  Dont see anything posted on above link.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Annual refurbs for the water rides should begin in Jan/Feb.


----------



## Gabriel&Nana

I'll be in Orlando parks Jan 24 - Feb 8.

I'll like to know what rides should be closed at that time....  Can you help ?


----------



## Metro West

Gabriel&Nana said:


> I'll be in Orlando parks Jan 24 - Feb 8.
> 
> I'll like to know what rides should be closed at that time....  Can you help ?


 I doubt anything will be announced this far out so keep checking back to see what...if anything will be closed during your travel dates.


----------



## Gabriel&Nana

Metro West said:


> I doubt anything will be announced this far out so keep checking back to see what...if anything will be closed during your travel dates.


 
Thanks, Metro. 

I'll do this ...


----------



## blodders

phamton said:


> Please list dates that rides and shows will be closed.   This thread is for listing ride closures or for asking questions about your date.  If you would like to discuss your disappointment with a ride being closed during your visit, feel free to start a new thread about that.



 we are in Orlando for the last week in Sept/ first week in Oct 2011. Any closures then that you know of?


----------



## Metro West

blodders said:


> we are in Orlando for the last week in Sept/ first week in Oct 2011. Any closures then that you know of?


 They won't announce anything is early for next fall unless there's major construction going on. Keep checking back the closer you get to your travel dates.


----------



## bellenbuzz

Was wondering park hours also.....Are those posted somewhere yet?? For US and IoA
Going to be at WDW for week, then US for 3 days - early October


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Park hours are here: 
http://www.universalorlando.com/Resort_Information/theme_park_hours.aspx

And are listed through Sept. You can click on previous months to go back to Oct 2010. Park hours should be similar.


----------



## phamton

Terminator 2: 3D is being refurbished but will be expected to reopen  in 2 days (in time for MLK day, Jan. 17).  It has been down all this week.


----------



## phamton

T2 opened back up today.


----------



## Gabriel&Nana

Any attraction will be closed from Jan 26th  to Feb 8th ?


----------



## HeatherBean

In response to an email I sent inquiring about what would be closed on Jan. 25th & 26th:

As of this writing, FEAR FACTOR LIVE, JAWS®, Fievels Playland® Waterslide, and Dudley Do-Rights Ripsaw Falls® are scheduled to be closed during the timeframe of your visit; however, please be advised that our operating hours are subject to change at any time without notice.  


The website doesn't show that Jaws is currently closed, but maybe it's going down this week.


----------



## LeanderB

I was there today and JAWS was closed. The attendant said it would be closed until February 11th. The waterslide at Fieval's playland was also closed.


----------



## kmarie99

I saw that JAWS will be closed until Feb. 11th (Does that mean is will be open that day?) and are there any other rides that will be closed during that time?

Thanks in advance


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Ripsaw Falls will be closed during that time.


----------



## nezy

Any forseen closings during Pres. week?


----------



## Harry Potter

I checked the website but obviously no news on what would be closed in the week of May 29 - June 5, 2011.

If WWoHP is closed for refurbishment at that time I will cancel my holiday and go to Universal Singapore instead.

So please post here if/when you see any news for those dates!


----------



## phamton

I seriously doubt that Forbidden Journey will close for refurbishment.  Even the Mummy ride has never been closed for refurbishment.  The new rides are not closed for refurbishments.  There would be way too many unhappy people.


----------



## jrhwmr

Any idea when Dudley Do-Right is going to re-open? That is the only ride (besides the Harry Potter Stuff) that we have never been on in all our trips. IT was closed before or the line had over an hour wait.  We are going next week.


----------



## xApril

jrhwmr said:


> Any idea when Dudley Do-Right is going to re-open? That is the only ride (besides the Harry Potter Stuff) that we have never been on in all our trips. IT was closed before or the line had over an hour wait.  We are going next week.


I have heard it will reopen February 28th from someone who claimed they called Guest Services.


----------



## cera624

We will be there March 6-11. Any closures that y'all know of during that time? It's our first trip to US & IoA!
thanks in advance!


----------



## ksmommyof4

We will be there April 3,4, & 5th. Does anyone have information on any rehabs or closures then. Thanks


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Ripsaw Falls is scheduled to reopen March 1.


----------



## pcjiang

phamton said:


> I would say it will continue until the economy and attendance pick up.



wow, the economy seems affect a lot of things, hope things get back on track soon


----------



## phamton

pcjiang said:


> wow, the economy seems affect a lot of things, hope things get back on track soon



The post about Twister being seasonal was written in 2009.  Universal and Islands of Adventure are booming now. They've even been increasing park hours these last few months.


----------



## tjlamphere

We will be there in 10 days...hope it is open by then, if not now....


----------



## cheesehead02

The Orlando Examiner reported last week that the ride would open on Monday 2/28.  Universal's website says the ride is still under mainenance.

Does anyone know what is actually going on?  We will be there next week.  TIA


----------



## phamton

Ripsaw opened back up today.  They had hoped to have it open on Tuesday but it wasn't ready yet.  But it is finally back open today, March 3rd.


----------



## Pikester

phamton said:


> Ripsaw opened back up today. They had hoped to have it open on Tuesday but it wasn't ready yet. But it is finally back open today, March 3rd.


 
Back home today from our 5 day stay at the RPR and Universal. We hit the IOA on Friday and saw that Ripsaw was open for business. DH and DS13 went on Ripsaw and Bilge-Rat Barges and got totally soaked!


----------



## phamton

Jimmy Neutron ride will be closed starting April 1st and will return as a brand new ride.


----------



## xApril

phamton said:


> Jimmy Neutron ride will be closed starting April 1st and will return as a brand new ride.


And, according to their Facebook, it'll be open for limited periods during spring and summer, before closing permanently on August 18th.


----------



## mhalpern

Is there a place to look on the Universal website that lists closures due to refurb?  I couldn't find anything.


----------



## xApril

Sometimes they'll list closures on their website (on the calendar section), but your best bet usually is to call Guest Services.


----------



## stiffmayo

When we were there April 4-6, the Jimmy Neutron ride/attraction was closed.
I don't know why, or how much longer, but it was for 3 days.


----------



## Metro West

stiffmayo said:


> When we were there April 4-6, the Jimmy Neutron ride/attraction was closed.
> I don't know why, or how much longer, but it was for 3 days.


 Yes...It was announced a few weeks ago JM would close on 4/1 and only reopen during busy periods until mid-August when it would close for good.


----------



## tinydancer09

Apparently the T-REX at the end of Jurassic Park is down. Not sure if this was a scheduled refurb but there are reports all the way back to March 29th. Theres a video around somewhere that shows the sick dino scared lifeless. She seems pretty sick. TMs have reported she should be feeling better in the next couple of weeks. However, they are still running the ride. Some say shes covered up by a black cloth and fog, others say she was exposed. *Shrugs* any old TM know if she does this often/yearly?


----------



## tinydancer09

tinydancer09 said:


> Apparently the T-REX at the end of Jurassic Park is down. Not sure if this was a scheduled refurb but there are reports all the way back to may 29th. Theres a video around somewhere that shows the sick dino scared lifeless. She seems pretty sick. TMs have reported she should be feeling better in the next couple of weeks. However, they are still running the ride. Some say shes covered up by a black cloth and fog, others say she was exposed. *Shrugs* any old TM know if she does this often/yearly?



March 29** it's not letting me edit tonight for somereason. Will try again in the morning.


----------



## ky07

tinydancer09 said:


> March 29** it's not letting me edit tonight for somereason. Will try again in the morning.


*Got email from universal today JPR will be down from may 9th to may 22nd*


----------



## tinydancer09

ky07 said:


> *Got email from universal today JPR will be down from may 9th to may 22nd*



 Thank you for getting the job done


----------



## ky07

tinydancer09 said:


> Thank you for getting the job done


*No problem *


----------



## SilverMickey

On Tuesday the t-rex was in a lowered position... but showing and Thursday is was up...  mouth showing but not moving.  We asked if she was "all better" and the TM said yes... so we rode the 2nd time...  It was not "all better" but we enjoyed it anyway!


----------



## akayek31

ky07 said:


> *Got email from universal today JPR will be down from may 9th to may 22nd*



How do you get emails from US?  I want emails


----------



## Clifton

1st off why call it Tiffany?

I mean you encounter her does it make you "think you're alone now?"


----------



## Bluer101

This was just posted on Screamscape:

General Park News - (5/20/11) Jurassic Park is now said to be reopen from its rehab.


----------



## ky07

Bluer101 said:


> This was just posted on Screamscape:
> 
> General Park News - (5/20/11) Jurassic Park is now said to be reopen from its rehab.


----------



## purple hippo

Hello,

Does anyone know what will be in rehab during Oct 24-27?   That's when we are going.  Thanks!


----------



## Metro West

purple hippo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know what will be in rehab during Oct 24-27?   That's when we are going.  Thanks!


 Other than Jimmy Neutron being closed, nothing has been announced this far out. Check the park hours calendar on the website...that's where the announcements are usually posted. Nothing this far out though.


----------



## Bluer101

I was reading Orlando United forums and someone posted that Cat in the Hat is closed starting today for rehab. Said is is going to last at least 1 week. That means they will have it closed for Memorial Day weekend? Can anyone confirm? Makes no sense for a busy weekend to put the ride down.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

have there been any refurbs on Simpsons ride? it is relatively new, right? we are basically going to universal for 1 day, stricktly for my s/o to ride the ride and absorb in as much as the park has to offer re: the simpsons. lol. he is a diehard collector. anyway, we still have a wait yet (February!). I just don't want him to get hyped up if for nothing


----------



## damo

a*lil*bit*goofy said:


> have there been any refurbs on Simpsons ride? it is relatively new, right? we are basically going to universal for 1 day, stricktly for my s/o to ride the ride and absorb in as much as the park has to offer re: the simpsons. lol. he is a diehard collector. anyway, we still have a wait yet (February!). I just don't want him to get hyped up if for nothing



The Simpsons ride opened in Spring 2008, so there really is no need for refurbs yet.


----------



## jacksg@l

Bluer101 said:


> I was reading Orlando United forums and someone posted that Cat in the Hat is closed starting today for rehab. Said is is going to last at least 1 week. That means they will have it closed for Memorial Day weekend? Can anyone confirm? Makes no sense for a busy weekend to put the ride down.



NNNOOOOO!!!!!!!  It is one of my favorites at IoA, and I am going in three weeks!!!


----------



## jacksg@l

Bluer101 said:


> This was just posted on Screamscape:
> 
> General Park News - (5/20/11) Jurassic Park is now said to be reopen from its rehab.


----------



## Bluer101

jacksg@l said:


> NNNOOOOO!!!!!!!  It is one of my favorites at IoA, and I am going in three weeks!!!



You should be ok in 3 weeks, we are going Wednesday for 1 week. I hope its only this week and not the weekend.


----------



## xApril

I went on JP yesterday and it was alright -- though some things weren't working. Today, someone on FB is claiming it's closed again. Can anyone confirm or deny this?

My wait time app says it has a wait, but those things can never truly be trusted.


----------



## tink20

Bluer101 said:


> You should be ok in 3 weeks, we are going Wednesday for 1 week. I hope its only this week and not the weekend.



According to guest services, Cat in the Hat, will be open on Sat.


----------



## Bluer101

tink20 said:


> According to guest services, Cat in the Hat, will be open on Sat.



Thank you for posting.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

damo said:


> The Simpsons ride opened in Spring 2008, so there really is no need for refurbs yet.



fingers crossed!!!! it will be 4 yrs old, so hopefully they don't feel the need to fix anything in feb :O) Thanks for your reply


----------



## jacksg@l

tink20 said:


> According to guest services, Cat in the Hat, will be open on Sat.


----------



## Harry Potter

If I may go off-topic for a moment...

According to Screamscape's Twitter, Cheetah Hunt at Busch Gardens is down already!


----------



## shirleygr

Hi, I'm new here.  Going to US for our third time this summer in 19 days (but who's counting?). My girls loved the Jimmy Neutron ride last year. If anyone has been recently, is it running? TIA


----------



## cieslack

Get it while you can if it's still open.  Despicable Me will be replacing it in 2012.  I hope your girls get to ride it one last time.


----------



## Snow8882

... for August 2012!  My first trip and I can't wait!

Can anyone let me know what/if anything is due to be closed for this period?

Thanks in advance!

Snow xxx


----------



## shirleygr

Thanks, cieslack.  Here's hoping.


----------



## Harry Potter

shirleygr said:


> Hi, I'm new here.  Going to US for our third time this summer in 19 days (but who's counting?). My girls loved the Jimmy Neutron ride last year. If anyone has been recently, is it running? TIA



As far as I'm aware, Jimmy Neutron is now closed forever. They are refurbishing it as we speak. It will reopen as Despicable Me sometime next year, but as you can imagine, the refurbishment and retheming process takes a long while, which is why they closed the attraction in its Jimmy Neutron incarnation this spring.


----------



## Metro West

Snow8882 said:


> ... for August 2012!  My first trip and I can't wait!
> 
> Can anyone let me know what/if anything is due to be closed for this period?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Snow xxx


 Nothing will be announced this far out except for attractions that are being refurbished/built now. Jimmy Neutron will be closing in August but other than that, it's way too early to know anything.



shirleygr said:


> Hi, I'm new here.  Going to US for our third time this summer in 19 days (but who's counting?). My girls loved the Jimmy Neutron ride last year. If anyone has been recently, is it running? TIA


 Jimmy Neutron will be closing permanently in August and I've heard it's running sporadically so if it's open...ride it while you can.


----------



## DisneyNDecember

I have clicked everywhere on the Universal Orlando official site to try & locate the refurbishments & closings & it is not under the park calendar or hours. It is not on the rides individually when you click on them (which is what the Universal site states to do), so how can I locate any future closings for refurbishments for 11/14 thru 11/18/2011? 

My son & I LOVE the Mummy ride & want to ensure it is not closed during this week. When was it refurbished or worked on last, does anyone know? 

Does anyone know where I can locate the November 2011 closings/refurbishments? 
Thank you so much !!! Love my Dis Buddies !!!

The last time we went to Universal Orlando was 6 years ago & we are going back & staying at the Hard Rock Hotel, love the perk of the front of the line access for onsite guests!!!


----------



## macraven

disneyndecember, that is why this thread is a sticky.

it will be kept up to date whenever ride closures have been made.

check back here occassionally to see what is being refurbed or down.


----------



## shirleygr

Harry Potter said:


> As far as I'm aware, Jimmy Neutron is now closed forever. They are refurbishing it as we speak. It will reopen as Despicable Me sometime next year, but as you can imagine, the refurbishment and retheming process takes a long while, which is why they closed the attraction in its Jimmy Neutron incarnation this spring.



Thanks. Telling my daughters not to expect to ride it then.  I'm sure they will find something else to obsess over.


----------



## gshumaker

First time at Universal in forever...what will be closed during our trip?

TIA


----------



## orlandofanboy13

Does anybody know if The Amazing Adventures Of Spiderman will be closed during the week of December 19-23rd...that is my favorite ride there and i heard they were updating the screen projection so...please help


----------



## orlandofanboy13

Also can you tell me when Jimmy Neutrons Nicktoon Blast will close..i might be able to visit before he will close forever...deja vu from Back To The Future


----------



## orlandofanboy13

gshumaker said:


> First time at Universal in forever...what will be closed during our trip?
> 
> TIA



Jimmy Neutron (just now looked it up in my early post i asked) and i think Spiderman... i dont think mummy will be closed..i think its a rumor


----------



## mesaboy2

orlandofanboy13 said:


> Jimmy Neutron (just now looked it up in my early post i asked) and i think Spiderman... i dont think mummy will be closed..i think its a rumor



I don't think Spiderman is closing anytime soon.  My understanding is the projection updates are scheduled to be done on a not-to-interfere basis with the ride, at least for now.  If it was closing by the end of the month and *gshumaker*'s trip, I'm pretty sure we'd see more info about it by now.

I think Neutron just closed this weekend for the retheme into Despicable Me.  I know nothing about a Mummy refurb.


----------



## xApril

Neutron closes on August 18th. I believe its last day of operation will be the 17th.


----------



## Metro West

xApril said:


> Neutron closes on August 18th. I believe its last day of operation will be the 17th.


 There were lots of people riding it one more time tonight. Some friends who are here this week wanted to do that more than anything else.


----------



## RMulieri

So Spiderman will not close but be worked on during park closing??


----------



## macraven




----------



## truck1

Are they rehabbing Cinesphere? I know its normally done this time of year,but this is the first time Ive seen the floats completely cleared off, and it looks like 1 or more may be out of the lagoon.


----------



## Metro West

truck1 said:


> Are they rehabbing Cinesphere? I know its normally done this time of year,but this is the first time Ive seen the floats completely cleared off, and it looks like 1 or more may be out of the lagoon.


 There's no telling what they're doing for that show. It's not staged as much as it used to be but I would like see it during HHN again.


----------



## truck1

Metro West said:


> There's no telling what they're doing for that show. It's not staged as much as it used to be but I would like see it during HHN again.



Yeah. Its odd. Usually when they are done with the show for that period, they just deflate the balloons, and leave everything there. It was odd that the barges were completely wiped clean, and I think at least 1 is gone. 

I know the 1 that is closest to Mels, had problems the last time we saw it about 2 weeks ago. Only 1 side of the screen was working.


----------



## MouseGirl

Does anyone have an idea of when in 2012 Despicable Me will be opening?

Thanks very much,
MouseGirl


----------



## mesaboy2

MouseGirl said:


> Does anyone have an idea of when in 2012 Despicable Me will be opening?
> 
> Thanks very much,
> MouseGirl



"Summer 2012" is as specific as the official Universal announcements have gotten.


----------



## phamton

Refurbishments:
Popyey's and Bluto's is closed from 9/6 and re-opens 9/28.  Twister closed from 9/11 and re-opens on 9/22.


----------



## Princess Sleepy

We are hitting IOA for a one day dawn 'til dusk on October 29. Any info on closings on that date?


----------



## alicia1506

we are also hitting up US and IOA for November 12-16 and were hoping nothing would be closed then  any chance of that happening? 

we know that we'll be there while the whole celebration of harry potter films is on, so we are anticipating huge crowds... hoping to not compound that by closed rides as well


----------



## disney0505

I just saw on the Universal site that Cat in the Hat is closed for seasonal maintenance.  Does anyone have any idea when it is expected to re-open.  My little ones love that ride.


----------



## DisneyNDecember

disney0505 said:


> I just saw on the Universal site that Cat in the Hat is closed for seasonal maintenance.  Does anyone have any idea when it is expected to re-open.  My little ones love that ride.




Where are you seeing these closures on the Universal site? I don't see anything listed under the Cat in the Hat Ride showing a seasonal closure?


----------



## DisneyNDecember

Never mind, I located it !!!


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

where on the site do they list the attractions that are down/refurb?


----------



## DisneyNDecember

a*lil*bit*goofy said:


> where on the site do they list the attractions that are down/refurb?



Open the UniversalOrlando.com site, then click on the ride icon under the park that it is listed under. There is an area under each ride 
titled *"About This".*Look under that area & it will state.....

*Please Note: This attraction is currently closed for seasonal maintenance. *

I don't believe there is an actual list of closures or rehabs on their site, that would definitely be MUCH more convenient !!! You just have to check under each ride unfortunately.


----------



## momnum1

We were at IOA this past Thurs/Fri and the TM said Cat in the Hat would be closed for "about a week"...


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

DisneyNDecember said:


> Open the UniversalOrlando.com site, then click on the ride icon under the park that it is listed under. There is an area under each ride
> titled *"About This".*Look under that area & it will state.....
> 
> *Please Note: This attraction is currently closed for seasonal maintenance. *
> 
> I don't believe there is an actual list of closures or rehabs on their site, that would definitely be MUCH more convenient !!! You just have to check under each ride unfortunately.



Thank you!


----------



## Metro West

DisneyNDecember said:


> I don't believe there is an actual list of closures or rehabs on their site, that would definitely be MUCH more convenient !!! You just have to check under each ride unfortunately.


 The closings used to be listed on the park hours page but since nothing is posted right now, I don't know if it's still being posted there.


----------



## DisneyNDecember

Metro West said:


> The closings used to be listed on the park hours page but since nothing is posted right now, I don't know if it's still being posted there.



I know, that would be so much more easier, but when I could not locate any on the calendar,  I emailed the Universal contact rep & she stated you have to click on the ride link to locate the closures......


----------



## phamton

November closings:
Horror Make-up Show 11/2- 11/3
A Day in the Park with Barney 11/7 - 11/9 
Jurassic Park Discovery Center 11/11 - 11/13 
Fievel's Slide 11/13 - 11/19 
Triceratop Encounter 11/1 - 11/30 
Matt Hoffman's Aggro Circus 11/1 - 11/30 
Fear Factor Live! 11/1 - 11/30


----------



## DisneyNDecember

Thank you for the update, thank goodness The Mummy ride is NOT on this list!


----------



## MrsMud

phamton said:


> November closings:
> Horror Make-up Show 11/2- 11/3
> A Day in the Park with Barney 11/7 - 11/9
> Jurassic Park Discovery Center 11/11 - 11/13
> Fievel's Slide 11/13 - 11/19
> Triceratop Encounter 11/1 - 11/30
> Matt Hoffman's Aggro Circus 11/1 - 11/30
> Fear Factor Live! 11/1 - 11/30



What is this???


----------



## phamton

Kind of hard to explain and since I've never seen it myself, go to Google and type in: Matt Hoffman's Aggro Circus.  It brings up lots of links and some youtube videos.  Or maybe someone who has seen it can chime in here.


----------



## xApril

It's basically a show where they do different stunts with bikes/skateboards and stuff.


----------



## bellenbuzz

It was our first trip ever to US and it was the day it down poured all day, Oct 8th....
85% of outdoor Food Concessions, booths, sales were closed.
No characters wandering around, cancelled shows....So, didn't get the "real" effect, feeling of the park. Couldn't sit anywhere, or eat a snack....It was nasty.
So be happy if a few attractions are temporarily closed, just hope for no rain and enjoy the surroundings.

I guess we'll have to plan another vacay there !


----------



## macraven

i was there also on the 8th and yes, it sure did rain.

rain happens.

next trip it won't rain............



this was the first time in the past 6 years i have gone during that same time period where it's rained like that.



Usually when it rains, the studios side has more to do since most things are located inside buildings.


----------



## cuddlykp

Thank god nothing big is closed! I did want to see Fear Factor though, it is always closed when we go!


----------



## Small Town Princess

When will we be able to see Dec closings? We will be at the parks Dec 9 & 10. Thanks, Tammy


----------



## nezy

I have never seen Fear Factor Open-maybe with the show coming on tv aagain it will open.


----------



## MrsMud

Small Town Princess said:


> When will we be able to see Dec closings? We will be at the parks Dec 9 & 10. Thanks, Tammy



Well todya is the last day of Nov.  We will be there in 3 days, YAY!!!!

Still looking for closings (though hopefully, there are none)


----------



## phamton

December closings:
Dragon Challenge 
Fireball (Red) 12/5 – Reopens 12/8 
Horntail (Blue) 12/12- Reopens 12/15
Triceratop Encounter 12/1 - Reopens 12/26  
Matt Hoffman's Aggro Circus 12/1 - Reopens 12/26 
Fear Factor Live! 12/1 - Reopens 12/26


----------



## Bluer101

phamton said:


> December closings:
> Dragon Challenge
> Fireball (Red) 12/5  Reopens 12/8
> Horntail (Blue) 12/12- Reopens 12/15
> Triceratop Encounter 12/1 - Reopens 12/26
> Matt Hoffman's Aggro Circus 12/1 - Reopens 12/26
> Fear Factor Live! 12/1 - Reopens 12/26



Where do you find this info? I have never seen it on the website.

We leave tomorrow, at least Dragons Challenge closes on the day we leave.


----------



## macraven

phamton is smart.
phamton knows many things.


btw, happy belated birthday phamton, was the turkey good this year?


----------



## phamton

Jaws Jan.3- forever. RIP.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

I found out today about Jaws going...forever! SO bummed. We are going to be there Feb, and we are just missing out. This was one thing I was excited about going to US for.  :O( What are they going to put in it's place??


----------



## macraven

a*lil*bit*goofy said:


> I found out today about Jaws going...forever! SO bummed. We are going to be there Feb, and we are just missing out. This was one thing I was excited about going to US for.  :O( What are they going to put in it's place??



no one knows what will replace Jaws at this point.


----------



## totof60

It's a very bad news.
I'm going to USO ( from France) in march .... without jaws


----------



## RMulieri

Phamton when you find out Jan closings/rehabs can you post them? Thanks so much!


----------



## cathymailme

I second the above request.  We will be at Universal in January and it is better to know what will be closed before you get there.  That way the disappointment is dealt with prior!!


----------



## st2826

We're going January 18th till February 8 th so looking for any closures.
Fingers crossed spiderman, the hulk and the mummy won't be on any lists.


----------



## zavandor

macraven said:


> no one knows what will replace Jaws at this point.



It will be probably something related with the new Harry Potter expansion.
I can't post the link at the moment (not enought posts on this forum), but if you search for "Project 722" and HHNrumors you'll find some interesting news.


----------



## macraven

zavandor said:


> It will be probably something related with the new Harry Potter expansion.
> I can't post the link at the moment (not enought posts on this forum), but if you search for "Project 722" and HHNrumors you'll find some interesting news.



the post that you quoted of mine was posted about 3 weeks ago before the present info came out.


----------



## cathymailme

Any news on closures over the next three weeks?  We are heading to Florida on the 21st and spending time at Universal.  Any information would be great.  I can't find anything on the web.

Thanks!!


----------



## phamton

I haven't heard of any closures yet but will post them if I do.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

phamton said:


> I haven't heard of any closures yet but will post them if I do.


hooray, closing jaws is enough.


----------



## mominRI

When I toured IoA on January 2, Dudley Do-Right's Ripsaw Falls seemed to be down for maintanence, with boards around the surrounding area. Hollywood Rip Ride Rockit also seemed to be running sporadically. True to its word, Jaws, and the entire Amity area of the park, closed right on January 3.


----------



## cathymailme

Thanks everyone for your responses!


----------



## Umterp2010

I'll be there the 16-23 of March. I hope there isn't any major closures or refurbishments


----------



## damo

Attraction Closures:
Dudley Do-Rights Ripsaw Falls®: 1/2 - 1/18
Jurassic Park River Adventure®: 1/19 - 2/6


----------



## phillyteamhater

I'll be in Disney/Universal June 18-25


----------



## damo

phillyteamhater said:


> I'll be there June 18-25



In rehab?


----------



## LuvsDisney4ever

I will be going to Universal the end of March and would love to know what to expect as far as closings or rehabs I have not been in 12 years and would love to be able to see it all !!!?????


----------



## Metro West

LuvsDisney4ever said:


> I will be going to Universal the end of March and would love to know what to expect as far as closings or rehabs I have not been in 12 years and would love to be able to see it all !!!?????


 You'll have to check back closer to your trip...nothing is going to be posted this far in advance. 

Keep an eye on the park hours page. Closures are posted there.

http://www.universalorlando.com/Resort-Information/Theme-Park-Hours.aspx


----------



## RMulieri

Heard today that Ripsaw falls will be re-open next week, but Jurassic Park is goingto be down...SO BUMMED


----------



## anonymouscactus

Attraction Closures:
Dudley Do-Rights Ripsaw Falls®: 1/2 - 1/18
Jurassic Park River Adventure®: 1/19 - 2/6


----------



## phamton

Spiderman closed Feb. 8th through early March.


----------



## Eclectic Goddess

phamton said:


> Spiderman closed Feb. 8th through early March.



Bummer!  The HLP and I are going in a few weeks, and that's one of my favorites!  (She might be happy, though, because she hates Spiderman and everything to do with him, even though she's never been on the ride.)


----------



## MIChessGuy

phamton said:


> Spiderman closed Feb. 8th through early March.



Yikes, that was a close shave for me, as I'm visiting during the week of January 30.  Spider-Man is one of my all-time fave theme park attractions.


----------



## cjsteiger

phamton said:


> Spiderman closed Feb. 8th through early March.



Phamton where did you see this info because the Universal website only shows Jurassic park closed until 2/6 nothing else shows as closed.

Thanks.


----------



## bumbershoot

Aw drat about Spidey!  We get there on the 10th.  Glad we went on it multiple times on each of our previous two visits, though!


----------



## macraven

cjsteiger said:


> Phamton where did you see this info because the Universal website only shows Jurassic park closed until 2/6 nothing else shows as closed.
> 
> Thanks.



phamton knows everything...........!!


----------



## Miss Marie

I'm visiting IOA for the 1st time with my school Chorus group, and I was wondering which rides at IOA are sceduled for closing then (if there are even any set closure dates for that time)?

Thank you!


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

phamton said:


> Spiderman closed Feb. 8th through early March.



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!

AUGHHHHHHH!!!!!

Do you think it will be closed in the AM on the 8th?  Any chance it would be open on the 8th?  


AUUUUGGGGGHHHH!!!!


----------



## damo

EPRV We love Disney said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!
> 
> AUGHHHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> Do you think it will be closed in the AM on the 8th?  Any chance it would be open on the 8th?
> 
> 
> AUUUUGGGGGHHHH!!!!



Probably not, but stay posted for any changes.


----------



## blackjack68

anonymouscactus said:


> Attraction Closures:
> Dudley Do-Rights Ripsaw Falls®: 1/2 - 1/18
> Jurassic Park River Adventure®: 1/19 - 2/6



My 9 year old is going to be very disappointed about Jurassic Park next week.


----------



## jocelyn6

phamton said:


> Spiderman closed Feb. 8th through early March.



Do you think that Spiderman will re-open by March 4th? I REALLY hope so!!


----------



## Metro West

jocelyn6 said:


> Do you think that Spiderman will re-open by March 4th? I REALLY hope so!!


 There's no way to be certain although I think 3/4 may be a little early but you never know.


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

I've heard that Despicable Me will open this summer. Does anyone know when abouts that may be? We will be there 5/22-5/26 TIA


----------



## Metro West

ChipnDaleRule said:


> I've heard that Despicable Me will open this summer. Does anyone know when abouts that may be? We will be there 5/22-5/26 TIA


 No...sorry...theme parks don't usually give exact dates for an attraction opening. Just keep checking back.


----------



## phamton

Ride closures are now listed on the calendar/park hours page at universalorlando.com


----------



## disney-akj

Any word on when spider man will re open?  I noticed the website mentioned above only says March.  We will be visiting the 3rd week of March-keeping my fingers crossed that it will be open for our first dark side visit.


----------



## damo

disney-akj said:


> Any word on when spider man will re open?  I noticed the website mentioned above only says March.  We will be visiting the 3rd week of March-keeping my fingers crossed that it will be open for our first dark side visit.



You know as much as any of us, unfortunately.


----------



## Umterp2010

God I hope Spidermans open by 16 March.


----------



## phamton

Spiderman is scheduled to reopen on March 8th.


----------



## jlemieu1

Spiderman was open today. It looks great.


----------



## bluecastle

I think I read somewhere that WWoHP will be going through a major expansion. Does anyone know when that will start and if it would affect an August trip this year with walls up or anything like that? Thanks!


----------



## macraven

not a problem for your trip.
you won't be effected.

it is rumoured to have an expansion for the studio side.


----------



## bluecastle

macraven said:


> not a problem for your trip.
> you won't be effected.
> 
> it is rumoured to have an expansion for the studio side.



Thanks for your quick reply!


----------



## Azazel27

anything new open or closed for 6/1-6/4?


----------



## Metro West

Azazel27 said:


> anything new open or closed for 6/1-6/4?


 There's nothing posted at the moment.


----------



## RJMC

macraven said:


> not a problem for your trip.
> you won't be effected.
> 
> it is rumoured to have an expansion for the studio side.



Planning permission has been filed for demolition of buildings in Lost Continent, right by the current entrance to WWOHP, and will probably commence soon.

Here are the planned demolition areas - Demolition is filed to begin in July


----------



## macraven

yea, there was talk about that last year.
good thing is Mythos will not be effected.

i heard the construction goes up to that restaurant.

my hope is mystic fountain will be moved and kept at IOA.
i totally love sitting there watching and listening.....


----------



## glocon

I have never looked at this particular thread before... how interesting!

Do we know yet what might be going into the area where demolition is to be taking place in July?  Dare we hope for more Potter?


----------



## Metro West

glocon said:


> Do we know yet what might be going into the area where demolition is to be taking place in July?  Dare we hope for more Potter?


 Nothing has been released as of yet.


----------



## glocon

Not even rumors from a good source?


----------



## Mfarquar

I don't post too often, but was hoping one of you folks may know about any upcoming rehabs for IoA's Popeye ride. 

It was closed last year during the 3rd week of September for the first time since at least 2005. We always go the same week and are always able to ride Popeye. Last year was the first we couldn't and it would have been a huge help because the heat was the worst we had experienced in a long time! Thanks!


----------



## SpectroMan71

Those barges have been closed EVERY time I visit IoA.  I'd love to see a complete rehab list for both Uni parks Sept 22-28 too.


----------



## Metro West

Historically....water rides aren't refurbed until winter but if there's a problem with the ride or something like that, they might take them down earlier.

Ride closures are listed on the website under park hours:

http://www.universalorlando.com/Resort-Information/Theme-Park-Hours.aspx

Keep checking back closer to your travel dates.


----------



## TruBlu

Attraction Closures:
Fear Factor Live: No shows 8/12 - 9/30 
Universal's Cinematic Spectacular: No shows on 9/6 - 9/8, 9/19, 9/21 - 9/22, 9/25, 9/27 - 9/30, 10/4 - 10/7, 10/11 - 10/14, 10/16 - 10/21, 10/24 - 10/28, 10/31, 11/15, 12/5


----------



## Mfarquar

Hoping Popeye continues to stay open! Temps in the high 80s for next week - I'll be sad if it's closed this year like it was when we went last year! Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## pied1piper

I'll be there from Dec 15-28...do the water rides usually close down during this time?  I was trying to figure out an itinerary for the most part and didn't know what would or would not be open during this time.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## ClanHarrison

Perfect...exactly the thread info. I was looking for.  You guys are so awesome!...

Subbing


----------



## redoschi

pied1piper said:


> I'll be there from Dec 15-28...do the water rides usually close down during this time?  I was trying to figure out an itinerary for the most part and didn't know what would or would not be open during this time.  Thanks in advance.



Last time I was in Orlando (Dec 2007) no water rides were closed. We did Popeye, Dudley, Jurassic Park more than once on a warmer December day.

But apparently they tone it down a bit compared to summer from a friend's opinion (she did them in July and during Christmas week a couple years ago0.


----------



## Metro West

pied1piper said:


> I'll be there from Dec 15-28...do the water rides usually close down during this time?  I was trying to figure out an itinerary for the most part and didn't know what would or would not be open during this time.  Thanks in advance.


 Water rides aren't usually rehabbed until the slower season in January.


----------



## phamton

Bluto's will be closed from Jan. 6-18.  Ripsaw will be closed from Jan. 20-31.


----------



## redoschi

phamton said:


> Bluto's will be closed from Jan. 6-18.  Ripsaw will be closed from Jan. 20-31.



I'll be there on the week of Jan 21st. Not sure if I'll ride Bluto's (depends on the weather), but loved Ripsaw last time! 

At least Jurassic Park will be open!


----------



## RMulieri

WoodyWoodpecker Nuthouse coaster 1/5-1/12
Popeye and bluto Bilge rat barges 1/6-1/18
Dudley Do right ripsaw falls 1/20-1/31


----------



## dean8001

Metro West said:


> Water rides aren't usually rehabbed until the slower season in January.



So, if this is true what do Universal do to Bluto's when they close it in the month of September?

As I remember back in 2003 it was closed early September, and more recently in 2011 it was closed late September?

If anyone has info on this I'd be grateful to hear it, as I'm visiting again from the UK late September 2013.


----------



## Metro West

dean8001 said:


> So, if this is true what do Universal do to Bluto's when they close it in the month of September?
> 
> As I remember back in 2003 it was closed early September, and more recently in 2011 it was closed late September?


 I don't know why Bilge Rat Barges was closed last September and certainly not from 2003! I'll say again...Universal doesn't usually rehab water rides until January/February when it's not only slower but cooler. You'll have to wait until early September to find out what's going to be closed when you're visiting.


----------



## bluecastle

Anyone have an update on the demolition planned for this summer in the Lost Continent area? Any guesses on how it might affect Harry Potter touring? I am very excited about going this summer, since I had to cancel last summer's trip. TIA for any info!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Ripsaw Falls rehab has been pushed back. Approx Feb 9-March 3.


----------



## MIChessGuy

That is a break for me.  I took my niece on this ride a few years ago and liked it, though I could *barely* fit into the ride vehicle.  I'll give it another try in a couple of weeks.


----------



## phamton

Updated January closures:
Woody Woodpecker Coaster Jan.5-12, Dragon Challenge Jan. 11-25, and Bluto's Jan. 24-31.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

MIChessGuy said:


> That is a break for me.  I took my niece on this ride a few years ago and liked it, though I could *barely* fit into the ride vehicle.  I'll give it another try in a couple of weeks.



Ripsaw? Just make sure to treat the ride like a slide/bobsled. Sit in the 2nd, 3rd, or 4th seat, stretch your legs forward, and literally SLIDE in.  Bent knees ruin everything and make people feel like they can't fit. Most people can fit. Also, only bring the lapbar down so it's touching you. Not crushing you, like so many people do. Ow!


----------



## redoschi

phamton said:


> Updated January closures:
> Woody Woodpecker Coaster Jan.5-12, Dragon Challenge Jan. 11-25, and Bluto's Jan. 24-31.


Ouch! No Dragon Challenge is bad! 

I'll probably shuffle my park days a bit because of that and do IoA on Jan 29th after it has reopened!


----------



## MIChessGuy

the Dark Marauder said:


> Ripsaw? Just make sure to treat the ride like a slide/bobsled. Sit in the 2nd, 3rd, or 4th seat, stretch your legs forward, and literally SLIDE in.  Bent knees ruin everything and make people feel like they can't fit. Most people can fit. Also, only bring the lapbar down so it's touching you. Not crushing you, like so many people do. Ow!



Yes, I did get the sense at the time that I wasn't doing something quite right.  It might have been preoccupation with making sure my niece was secured properly in the ride.  (Most of my trips are solo.)  On the other hand, I think it will be at least somewhat tight in any event; I had to shuffle out the 'walk of shame' at FJ before the modified seats came in, for example.  

I will try your recommendations and see how it goes.


----------



## nathanyell

redoschi said:


> Ouch! No Dragon Challenge is bad!
> 
> I'll probably shuffle my park days a bit because of that and do IoA on Jan 29th after it has reopened!



I wish I could move my dates around.  The Dragon Challenge is one of the main reasons for us going there. UGH!


----------



## sarbah77

phamton said:


> Updated January closures:
> Woody Woodpecker Coaster Jan.5-12, Dragon Challenge Jan. 11-25, and Bluto's Jan. 24-31.



Have rides ever re-opened early?  We're going on the 25th.  It's not make or break for us, but I'm curious.


----------



## xApril

sarbah77 said:


> Have rides ever re-opened early?  We're going on the 25th.  It's not make or break for us, but I'm curious.


Don't know if you were interested in going on Popeye and Bluto's but their refurb is starting the 27th now...


----------



## sarbah77

xApril said:


> Don't know if you were interested in going on Popeye and Bluto's but their refurb is starting the 27th now...



That will depend on the weather!   (it's January; it can go either way)


----------



## xApril

sarbah77 said:


> That will depend on the weather!   (it's January; it can go either way)


It's been really hot lately, doesn't look like it's gonna be cooling down anytime soon but we'll see!


----------



## phamton

February:
Bluto's 1-8th
Ripsaw 8-28


----------



## xApril

I think Bluto's is starting earlier than that. My boyfriend works there and nobody's scheduled there that week.


----------



## phamton

xApril said:


> I think Bluto's is starting earlier than that. My boyfriend works there and nobody's scheduled there that week.


  It is starting earlier.  I just posted the Feb. schedule.  January's schedule was posted earlier in the thread.  ** Just checked Bluto's was posted as Jan. 24**


----------



## AshleighYu

phamton said:


> February:
> Bluto's 1-8th
> Ripsaw 8-28





If these do close as scheduled, does it mean they are unlikely to close in September this year?


----------



## xApril

AshleighYu said:


> If these do close as scheduled, does it mean they are unlikely to close in September this year?


They don't seem to close them more than once a year unless there is a specific need for it.


----------



## hpriamson

Universal's website is currently reporting that Jurassic Park River Adventure will be closed 3/4-3/21.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

AshleighYu said:


> If these do close as scheduled, does it mean they are unlikely to close in September this year?



September is still hot, so they will be open. Rehabs are always done in the winter, as the ridership is lower, as is the temperature. Well, the temperature is usually lower. The 75F temps are a little high for Jan/Feb.


----------



## phamton

March closures: Ripsaw closed through the 3rd.  Jurrasic Park River Adventure March 4-21.


----------



## bluecastle

phamton said:
			
		

> March closures: Ripsaw closed through the 3rd.  Jurrasic Park River Adventure March 4-21.



Thanks for posting this info. (Just wanted you to know it is appreciated!)
If anyone knows anything about the HP expansion please post or direct me to a thread that might be talking about it.
Thanks!


----------



## Metro West

bluecastle said:


> If anyone knows anything about the HP expansion please post or direct me to a thread that might be talking about it.
> Thanks!


 There's not much talk going on about HP2 since nothing has been announced from Universal. I'm sure there will be threads devoted to the subject once something has been announced.


----------



## bluecastle

Metro West said:
			
		

> There's not much talk going on about HP2 since nothing has been announced from Universal. I'm sure there will be threads devoted to the subject once something has been announced.



Thanks for answering my question!


----------



## johnnydakota

Our trip is March 1-9. Due to schedules, we will be at IoA on Sunday the 3rd. What are the chances that Jurassic Park will be down a day early? It's one of my favorites and honestly, is the only reason why we began planning a trip in the first place. I'd hate to not be able to ride it.


----------



## redoschi

johnnydakota said:


> Our trip is March 1-9. Due to schedules, we will be at IoA on Sunday the 3rd. What are the chances that Jurassic Park will be down a day early? It's one of my favorites and honestly, is the only reason why we began planning a trip in the first place. I'd hate to not be able to ride it.



Universal is planning refurbs of their rides so as to not coincide with each other, so as Dudley's will be closed till the 3rd, I think they won't close 2 major rides at the same time, unless there is an unpredicted problem on a ride, but those can happen anytime!


----------



## johnnydakota

redoschi said:


> Universal is planning refurbs of their rides so as to not coincide with each other, so as Dudley's will be closed till the 3rd, I think they won't close 2 major rides at the same time, unless there is an unpredicted problem on a ride, but those can happen anytime!



Eek. I hope it's still running. Been 9 years since I've ridden it. I watch the POV videos on YouTube quite frequently


----------



## SwimBikeRun

Any chance the log flume will open early for that Sunday?  We love log flumes and MK's will be down too!  Well also be there on the 3 rd


----------



## Metro West

SwimBikeRun said:


> Any chance the log flume will open early for that Sunday?  We love log flumes and MK's will be down too!  Well also be there on the 3 rd


 There's no telling...it all depends on how smoothly the refurb goes.


----------



## phamton

JPRA refurbishment has been postponed until May. Ripsaw refurbishment from Feb. 9- March 3.  Dragons will open at 11 AM on Feb. 24- March 3 and at noon on March 4-21.


----------



## Disnewbie_N_MO

phamton said:


> March closures: Ripsaw closed through the 3rd.  Jurrasic Park River Adventure March 4-21.



That's a bummer about Jurrasic Park River Adventure. My kids (and I) were looking forward to riding it.


----------



## Metro West

Disnewbie_N_MO said:


> That's a bummer about Jurrasic Park River Adventure. My kids (and I) were looking forward to riding it.


 JPRA has been pushed back to May.


----------



## Disnewbie_N_MO

Great news about JPRA! !


----------



## DryCreek

Metro West said:


> JPRA has been pushed back to May.





Disnewbie_N_MO said:


> Great news about JPRA! !



Unless you're going in May - like we are.

Pout.


----------



## Bluer101

DryCreek said:


> Unless you're going in May - like we are.
> 
> Pout.



Depends on what time in May too.


----------



## DryCreek

Bluer101 said:


> Depends on what time in May too.



May 12th through 17th.  Is luck on our side?  Where can I find the actual dates?

Never been on this ride before.  We have been on _EVERY_ Disneyland and WDW ride though - even some that are no longer in existence*!  We are certainly hoping that we won't miss out on one of their signature attractions on our upcoming trip.


*i.e.: Mission To The Moon/then Mars, then Predator, Delta's "If You Had Wings", Monsanto CircleVision,  Mr Toads Wild Ride @ WDW and the cable cars, and lest I forget - the WedWay People Mover (missed the rocket ride thing), 20K Leagues @ WDW, etc.....


----------



## tgreen11

glad to hear JP refurb got pushed back, I'll be down there next week and was upset to originally hear that my favorite ride at IOA was going to be down for my entire visit


----------



## ukool

Visiting in September for the first time, so keeping everything crossed that nothing big will be down...


----------



## peterox

Just read that the Dueling Dragons will be closed every morning until noon up to April 30/13.


----------



## RMulieri

peterox said:


> Just read that the Dueling Dragons will be closed every morning until noon up to April 30/13.



From what I have read Thats because they are working on the Harry Potter expansion ( hogwarts express tracks) and are working very close to Dragon Challenge right now


----------



## phamton

May 4-22 Jurassic Park River Adventure will be closed.


----------



## DryCreek

phamton said:


> May 4-22 Jurassic Park River Adventure will be closed.



That's not what I really wanted to hear.  Our visit is right in the middle (May 12 - 17) so probably no chance of an early - or soft - opening for us....


----------



## Sheila E.

Does anyone have the refurb schedule for this May?


----------



## Metro West

Sheila E. said:


> Does anyone have the refurb schedule for this May?


 I just answered your other thread:

https://www.universalorlando.com/Resort-Information/Theme-Park-Hours.aspx


----------



## Nubiwan

Page doesn't show Jurassic ride as closed.  Is it Closed?  Can anyone confirm?  My little fella might be disappointed.


----------



## Metro West

Nubiwan said:


> Page doesn't show Jurassic ride as closed.  Is it Closed?  Can anyone confirm?  My little fella might be disappointed.


 This is what Phamton posted earlier in the thread for JPRA:



phamton said:


> May 4-22 Jurassic Park River Adventure will be closed.



Are you visiting during that period?


----------



## damo

Nubiwan said:


> Page doesn't show Jurassic ride as closed.  Is it Closed?  Can anyone confirm?  My little fella might be disappointed.



Although the closure isn't on the website yet, phamton is a reliable source of information.


----------



## macraven

_phamton knows everything......._


----------



## Nubiwan

macraven said:


> _phamton knows everything......._



I was afraid of that.  We are there 6-11.  Will the Jurassic buildings be open?

The building that look like the one in the movie?  Got TREX bones in it.  My little fella would be happy to see some Dino bones.


----------



## macraven

_building will be open but the ride will be down for rehab._


----------



## gwen10

Dragon Challenge currently has delayed opening Thurs-Sun. Scheduled opening is at noon, but we found this is somewhat fluid as we were just there and opening times varied from 8:30am - 10am.  You can ask any employee with a radio to call over and see if the ride is open. Delayed opening is due to the new construction adjacent.


----------



## vleeth

Any rehab news for the next few months?


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

The universal website has Jurassic park down most of May... If you go to the ride's page.  Can anyone confirm that it is for 2014 and not 2013?  I am hoping it is old info and we might be able to ride it in May.


----------



## dolphinrescuegirl

I can't find the ride refurb schedule for may. We were thinking of visiting the 6-7 but it looks as it was down that time last year. Any info for this year? I would like to know the schedule so I know if we need to switch to last week of April.


----------



## MrsMud

dolphinrescuegirl said:


> I can't find the ride refurb schedule for may. We were thinking of visiting the 6-7 but it looks as it was down that time last year. Any info for this year? I would like to know the schedule so I know if we need to switch to last week of April.



I don't know where to find the rehab schedule either, but if you're referring to JPRA, I found this on the Universal website (on the JPRA page):

*Please Note: this attraction will be closed for seasonal maintenance from 2/27 - 3/11. *

So it looks like it will be open in May.  I'm so glad, as we will be there 5/18-5/21, and it is one of my favorite rides!


----------



## Metro West

MrsMud said:


> I don't know where to find the rehab schedule either, but if you're referring to JPRA, I found this on the Universal website (on the JPRA page):


 You can find the rehab schedule on the theme park hours page on the Universal Orlando website. 
https://www.universalorlando.com/Resort-Information/Theme-Park-Hours.aspx

Just scroll down a little and if anything is closed, they will post it there.


----------



## knc25

Metro West said:


> You can find the rehab schedule on the theme park hours page on the Universal Orlando website.
> 
> Just saw this...Thanks!!


----------

